# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #9209 Καισαριανή

## GuaranDeed

Ελεύθερα 2 IF. Θέα Υμηττό, καμιά 15αριά μοίρες βόρεια του Λυκαβητού και πλήρης κάλυψη νότια του.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## nkar

Οπτικη προς κολυμβητηριο ιλισιων εχεις?

----------


## GuaranDeed

Αριθμός κόμβου;

----------


## nkar

5013

----------


## anman

Εχω 3 ελεύθερα και από ότι βλέπω στο wind βλεπόμαστε. Ασχετα με το wind, βλέπεις προς Χαιδάρι? Just pm me....

----------


## GuaranDeed

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους ευγενικά προσφερόμενους. Ακόμα δεν έχω συνδεθεί αλλά προχωρώ με anman και 2578(?) αρχικά.
Αμέσως μετά ψάχνω για τρίτο.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ όλους και ειδικά τους φίλους από τη χθεσινή συνάντηση Αμπελοκήπων.
Εις το επανιδείν

----------


## eagleg

Νέος κόμβο Eagle (#17940) ελεύθερο λινκ αν είναι προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε λινκ

----------


## GuaranDeed

Sorry, είσαι στο νεκρό τομέα μου. Δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή. Μίλα αν θες με John70 μήπως βλέπεστε.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------

